# How many hours is too many hours on a Vermeer Chipper???



## ForTheArborist (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm looking at a Vermeer with 4,000 hours on it. It's a Vermeer 1000. I'm trying to figure out how much it's worth. I'm guessing $6,000 because the same thing seems to go for $10-14,000 around the web, but they only have 1,000 hours on them. 

Given the fact that when this machine is new it costs $30,000, and it's lost half it's value with 1,000 hours ($10-14,000), then 4 times as many hours really ought to knock off a few more thousand dollars. So, like I said, I'm thinking $6,000, but what does anyone else think?


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Oct 1, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> I'm looking at a Vermeer with 4,000 hours on it. It's a Vermeer 1000. I'm trying to figure out how much it's worth. I'm guessing $6,000 because the same thing seems to go for $10-14,000 around the web, but they only have 1,000 hours on them.
> 
> Given the fact that when this machine is new it costs $30,000, and it's lost half it's value with 1,000 hours ($10-14,000), then 4 times as many hours really ought to knock off a few more thousand dollars. So, like I said, I'm thinking $6,000, but what does anyone else think?


 
I think I wouldn't give 6k for a new one.


----------



## flushcut (Oct 1, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> I'm looking at a Vermeer with 4,000 hours on it. It's a Vermeer 1000. I'm trying to figure out how much it's worth. I'm guessing $6,000 because the same thing seems to go for $10-14,000 around the web, but they only have 1,000 hours on them.
> 
> Given the fact that when this machine is new it costs $30,000, and it's lost half it's value with 1,000 hours ($10-14,000), then 4 times as many hours really ought to knock off a few more thousand dollars. So, like I said, I'm thinking $6,000, but what does anyone else think?


 
6g's isn't bad but you may have to put some $$ into it.


----------



## NCTREE (Oct 1, 2011)

It has to be at least its weight in metal and not a penny more, lol


----------



## deevo (Oct 1, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> I'm looking at a Vermeer with 4,000 hours on it. It's a Vermeer 1000. I'm trying to figure out how much it's worth. I'm guessing $6,000 because the same thing seems to go for $10-14,000 around the web, but they only have 1,000 hours on them.
> 
> Given the fact that when this machine is new it costs $30,000, and it's lost half it's value with 1,000 hours ($10-14,000), then 4 times as many hours really ought to knock off a few more thousand dollars. So, like I said, I'm thinking $6,000, but what does anyone else think?


 
Way too many hours, doesn't matter what brand. Don't waste your money, find another.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 1, 2011)

You are in California, there is a reason it is for sale. I will bet you cannot register it without CARB placard. We have an 05 Morbark that we will have to get rid of. Good machine too, got 3200 hours.
Jeff


----------



## deevo (Oct 1, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> You are in California, there is a reason it is for sale. I will bet you cannot register it without CARB placard. We have an 05 Morbark that we will have to get rid of. Good machine too, got 3200 hours.
> Jeff


 
Jeff ship it north to us, we will take it off your hands......free of course!


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 1, 2011)

I understand it has the placard on it. How much is that probably worth?


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 1, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> I understand it has the placard on it. How much is that probably worth?


 
Dude, walk on the deal. Vermeers are made of light gauge sheet metal. It's probably bursting at the seems with that many hours. Put it to bed.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Oct 1, 2011)

any hours are to many on a vermeer, buy a bandit


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 1, 2011)

The vermeer bashing in here is comical.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 1, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> The vermeer bashing in here is comical.


 
Not that I was specifically bashing vermeer, as I wouldn't be caught dead buying any chipper that had 4K hours on it. But you did ask for opinions. Perhaps you already bought the POS and are looking for validation?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey FTA, wanna come up and make an offer on a really good Morbark? With that placard comes inspection's. I got a CARB inspection on Wednesday the 6th. Two years ago we got rid of a Morbark 13 with 2200hrs with a Cummins, sold it to a guy that has an avocado grove. He paid $4000.00 and still loves it today. CARB dont go on private property but here in SoCal, they are on the road and target towable equiptment. With that placard comes a monthly visit to your machine.
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 1, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> The vermeer bashing in here is comical.


 
4000 hours is definetly alot of action on that machine. bc1000 doesnt seem to hold toghether that well, would definetly pass.

not trying to bash vermeer its just they dont seem to be up to par with the rest such as bandit and morbark.

low hp engines and cheaper construction is what i get out of it.

ive had a bc1000 and a sc352 grinder sold them both within a year.

i worked for a company that had 5-6 bandits and 1 bc1000 they aquired from buying out another company it had less than 1000 hours on it. and who ever showed up to work last ended up with it. no one wanted to use it over the others had that stupid bar on the bottom that you hit with your leg or a limb and you gotta go back and reset it every five minutes. plus if i remember correctly it came with an 80hp cummins or something of the sort.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Oct 1, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> The vermeer bashing in here is comical.


 
Except when the vermeer joke's on you....ain't comical at all then...


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 1, 2011)

At least I know now.


****Jeff, which year and model are you holding? I know all about the CARB rules.


----------



## epicklein22 (Oct 1, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey FTA, wanna come up and make an offer on a really good Morbark? With that placard comes inspection's. I got a CARB inspection on Wednesday the 6th. Two years ago we got rid of a Morbark 13 with 2200hrs with a Cummins, sold it to a guy that has an avocado grove. He paid $4000.00 and still loves it today. CARB dont go on private property but here in SoCal, they are on the road and target towable equiptment. With that placard comes a monthly visit to your machine.
> Jeff


 
If you (the company you work for) are selling running Morbark 13's for around 4k, let me know whenever the next one comes up for sale. My partner and I are hunting for a 13" and up Morbark as we speak.

Vermeer always comes in way behind the other brands in terms of reviews. BC1000's are dirt cheap compared to other models of the same year, I wonder why????


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 1, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> At least I know now.
> 
> 
> ****Jeff, which year and model are you holding? I know all about the CARB rules.


 
It's an 05 with a Perkins.


----------



## MarquisTree (Oct 1, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> 4000 hours is definetly alot of action on that machine. bc1000 doesnt seem to hold toghether that well, would definetly pass.
> 
> not trying to bash vermeer its just they dont seem to be up to par with the rest such as bandit and morbark.
> 
> ...


 
I wont say we are typical but… we have had great luck with the BC1800’s could be the best hand fed machine ever built. We have one with thousands of hours on it, after over 10 years, we spent 4k on it and rebuilt everything and it is like a brand new chipper, it has been sent to light duty now, it only does line clearance, but it is still a very nice chipper.
We have a woodsmen with over well over 4k hrs on it (I think its more like 8k but want to check Monday), it goes out every day and there is no end in sight for that. You need to look the machine over very carefully, if you don’t know what you are looking for, find some who does.

IMHO Morbark makes the worst designed machine out there


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 2, 2011)

I'd say the Vermeer 1000 is the most popular sized/brand chipper around here. That one must make up at least half of the chipper population around here.


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 2, 2011)

MarquisTree said:


> I wont say we are typical but… we have had great luck with the BC1800’s could be the best hand fed machine ever built. We have one with thousands of hours on it, after over 10 years, we spent 4k on it and rebuilt everything and it is like a brand new chipper, it has been sent to light duty now, it only does line clearance, but it is still a very nice chipper.
> We have a woodsmen with over well over 4k hrs on it (I think its more like 8k but want to check Monday), it goes out every day and there is no end in sight for that. You need to look the machine over very carefully, if you don’t know what you are looking for, find some who does.
> 
> IMHO Morbark makes the worst designed machine out there


 
I tried to demo a bc1800 but around here getting that done was like pulling teeth. so i went with bandit. i even offered to rent it for a week, couldnt get it done.

vermeer might be alright but after i bought 2 machines that where like toys i was done. bc1000 and bandit 250xp in my mind has no comparison thier night and day. never got to see an 1800xl tho.

as for a larger chipper im gonna go with the 1890 heavy duty model bandit.


----------



## epicklein22 (Oct 2, 2011)

MarquisTree said:


> I wont say we are typical but… we have had great luck with the BC1800’s could be the best hand fed machine ever built. We have one with thousands of hours on it, after over 10 years, we spent 4k on it and rebuilt everything and it is like a brand new chipper, it has been sent to light duty now, it only does line clearance, but it is still a very nice chipper.
> We have a woodsmen with over well over 4k hrs on it (I think its more like 8k but want to check Monday), it goes out every day and there is no end in sight for that. You need to look the machine over very carefully, if you don’t know what you are looking for, find some who does.
> 
> *IMHO Morbark makes the worst designed machine out there*


 
I think we need a little more info on that last statement. We have a morbark 17 at my work and it is over 20 years old! Just rock solid. Maybe you are talking about their lastest offerings? We have a newer 13 and it kicks butt as well. Haven't heard anything bad about morbark before. 

Saw a newer 18" brush bandit not too long ago working with a crane, down pressure was bad, definitely needed a grapple. 

Would like to see a woodsman some time. They just got purchased by Terex too.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 2, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> I tried to demo a bc1800 but around here getting that done was like pulling teeth. so i went with bandit. i even offered to rent it for a week, couldnt get it done.
> 
> vermeer might be alright but after i bought 2 machines that where like toys i was done. bc1000 and bandit 250xp in my mind has no comparison thier night and day. never got to see an 1800xl tho.
> 
> as for a larger chipper im gonna go with the 1890 heavy duty model bandit.


 
I bought an 1890HD and haven't even picked it up yet.... End of the month, I'm pumped.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 2, 2011)

epicklein22 said:


> I think we need a little more info on that last statement. We have a morbark 17 at my work and it is over 20 years old! Just rock solid. Maybe you are talking about their lastest offerings? We have a newer 13 and it kicks butt as well. Haven't heard anything bad about morbark before.
> 
> Saw a newer 18" brush bandit not too long ago working with a crane, down pressure was bad, definitely needed a grapple.
> 
> Would like to see a woodsman some time. They just got purchased by Terex too.


 
The morbarks I've used seem to have been well built. Almost overbuilt. Blow the doors off of the vermeer's I've used. I would like to run that woodsman though. Saw one up at Mayer, and it was LEGIT.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 2, 2011)

FTA the machines gonna be as maintained as the owner felt necessary, I have seen machines with a ton more than 4k purring like kittens and machines with 2k headed for the junkyard , take it to a good mechanic , have the oil checked its not the expensive and alot of places do it .. And if Marquis swears by the 1800's than we can agree on that they are beasts .... vermeer is just as good as any other and better then some ...


----------



## Southerntreeman (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm not going to knock Vermeer, I've never owned one but I know a lot of guys who love them. I've owned Morbark and Bandit and have been running 3 bandits until I recently sold my 14K pounds 1890HD Intimidator on dual axles. 

I can tell you this, 6000 hours is normally considered to be the life of a chipper and the last 1/3 (2000 hours) of its life will end up costing the most with break downs and maintenance. Because of the way that most tree services maintain their chippers (usually they abuse them) I would be careful about purchasing any high hour chipper. Having said that, I have a 94 Bandit 250 I bought new that now has 6000 hours that I wouldn't trade for most tree service,s 2 year old chipper. 

Another point is the engines and clutches that Vermeer, Woodsman, Bandit, Carlton, Morbark, etc. put in their chippers are all from just a couple of mfg.'s and are not manufactured by them. The thing that differs from mfg. to mfg. is everything else besides the engine and clutch. In other words, a certain hp Cummins engine with 4000 hours in a Bandit should be no different than one with 4000 hours in a Vermeer that has been taken care of the same. If someone wants to brag on an engine that's still running great with high hours that's one thing but I wouldn't brag on a brand of chipper just because the engine runs well. 

Yes, some chipper brands are better than others but I'd purchase a used chipper that has been taken care of over purchasing one with a popular name brand that hasn't been well maintained. 

My personal advice is to not purchase any chipper (regardless of the brand) with 4000 hours unless it has been meticulously maintained and usually that is easy to tell when evaluating the condition of the chipper. I would always evaluate the condition of the oil as well as listen to the engine run to help understand the engines condition. The problem with 4000 hours is that the cutter wheel and infeed wheel bearings might be worn out also.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'll keep your advice in mind here on out.

I think that this chipper comes from a good op. I don't plan on keeping it for more than two years before selling and replacing it if I do get it for a good deal.

How I see this particular chipper now is that it is on it's last stretch. I do know that is exactly when you spend the most money on any machine's parts and labor to keep it running plus the cost of down time. Those 3 things are worth $6,000 to me which could be spent on a machine with 1,000 hours with a price tag of $10-12,000, and it won't cost me so much to keep it going. I'd say this chipper is worth $3,000 tops, or the investment is too risky. They really need to come way down on their price.


----------



## capetrees (Oct 3, 2011)

It's all about maintenance. If the fluids and filters have been maintained, check the welds, check the bearings and drum and in feed roller for any offtracking. Little things could add up. I have my 1000 and I'm thinking of upgrading next year. It has over 1000 now, meter stopped a few months ago at 1100 but couldn't be over 1300 and although it runs fine, it needs some upgrades. Like the power for what I use it for, haven't had any down time in over two years and lean toward Vermeer in the future because of that. 4000 hours is a lot of time.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 4, 2011)

Well, this is interesting.

The seller says that they've had the think regularly inspected and maintained at the dealership, and all of those records are verifiable. I was thinking $3,000 and no more because I have to save for repairs and down time. Now I'm thinking the thing may be worth $3-4k more. 

$6-7k for 4,000 hours on a machine that is cradled in perfect condition is a possibility for me. I'd prefer to save the $3k or $4k this time around making a chipper purchase anyway. 

If he meets me at this price, I'll proly buy. So what if he doesn't. They have big auctions around here I need to go sit in anyway, used chipper dealers, and lots of various listings too. Lots of options! :msp_thumbup: Even _The Jeff_ wheels n deals in 'lumber-tumblers.' 

nuf of this subject


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 4, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> I tried to demo a bc1800 but around here getting that done was like pulling teeth. so i went with bandit. i even offered to rent it for a week, couldnt get it done.
> 
> vermeer might be alright but after i bought 2 machines that where like toys i was done. bc1000 and bandit 250xp in my mind has no comparison thier night and day. never got to see an 1800xl tho.
> 
> as for a larger chipper im gonna go with the 1890 heavy duty model bandit.


 
Thats a good one!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 4, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> Thats a good one!


 
I am a true fan of the old morbark model 290 , small diesel , not too heavy works and runs for a long time and cheap to maintain


----------

